# Help!



## Titan (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey! How many peole use this thing? How come I never heard of it before? Decent. I'm tryin to raise money for Cancer Research UK, visit the site an let me no wat u think, please! Tryin to get as many people as i can to post ideas to my site to help write a fantasy novel and get it published. I'm a first time writer loving Pratchett. Cheers for any input guys!
Titan
http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/riseofthetitans


----------



## mammamaia (Jun 20, 2007)

are you here to join us as a writer/member, or just to tout your site and ask for money?

if the former, 'welcome to the forums!'... if the latter, your post may be judged spam and dumped... 

love and hugs regardless, maia


----------



## Baron (Jun 20, 2007)

mammamaia said:
			
		

> are you here to join us as a writer/member, or just to tout your site and ask for money?
> 
> if the former, 'welcome to the forums!'... if the latter, your post may be judged spam and dumped...
> 
> love and hugs regardless, maia


 
In the hope that its the former, greetings and welcome


----------



## Titan (Jun 23, 2007)

*To be honest...*

Mammamaia and Baron,
To be honest, a little bit of both really. I'm hoping you guys can give some input to the project. I'm not asking anyone for money. Raising the money is down to me. And trust me, if your mother had cancer, and you had opened a website to raise money for charity, wouldn't you try everything you could to do the best you could? So please don't judge me for comming on this forum 'touting' my site. The point of my site is to get writers and non writers alike to put something towards the project. Come up with a character, give advice, write a chapter, rewrite a chapter, whatever. So any help would be greatly appreciated. I am not a pro writer, this is my first time, which is why I'm looking for all the help I can get.
http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/riseofthetitans.
Thank you for the hello by the way, and I do understand where you are comming from. But remember, as you said, you must BE the change you wish to see in the world. I'm not trying to change the world, just the sentiment is there. Titan


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I'll make a poem for you, since you've not posted anything as of yet. But first- lay off the wats and u's. That shit doesn't fly. I have an ailing mother, and it frightens me dearly that I would be so young, without a home...

Titanic strength, and Power
Flowers watered and Sprinkled
By Love and dedicat-
No no, This rhyme needs itself!!

Fatal attractions, Tiny matterhorns
Tittering Juiceflies, murdering forlorn
Creatures mourning like dawning
A Donny Welgo legacy...

Yeah. I'm bored out of my mind.


----------



## Titan (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah, ok. What do you mean by lay off the wat's and u's?


----------



## Titan (Jun 23, 2007)

What an idiot. I just read my first post. Ingnore my insolence.


----------



## Baron (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Titan.  I've checked out your site and e-mailed you.  Look forward to hearing from you.

Rob


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Okay, Titan.

Insolence ignored.


----------



## mammamaia (Jun 23, 2007)

how do you expect to raise money with this?


----------



## Titan (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm going to get the finished piece published, profits go to charity. I'm relying on getting as many people involved as poss. 
Titan


----------



## Titan (Jun 25, 2007)

What do you all think of the idea?


----------



## mammamaia (Jun 25, 2007)

i don't think it will work, sorry to say... 

who's going to pay to publish something like that?... i know of no publishing house that would...

and if you publish it yourself, you'll never even make back the cost of doing it, much less make any money, 'cause who'll buy a book that the pod or other vanity publisher will set a ridiculously high price on, for a poorly printed paperback?...


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 25, 2007)

At least the woman's honest.

She failed to include the following: If you wish, sell your children.


----------



## Mallignamius (Jun 25, 2007)

Okay, the first thing I saw is a possible problem with the title. It reads too much like a Harry Potter clone. And I think you'd be best moving this topic to a more appropriate forum if you're looking for critiques and advice.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Titan (Jul 1, 2007)

*thank you*

Thank you for your POSITIVE feedback, Mallignamius. I realise the similarity to HP, but it does have HP influences. But maybe a name change would be an idea to look into. I am confident that this idea will work. I already have a massive and surprising amount of interest in the project, including local news items, radio news items, and one single publisher has shown an interest, although they did point out the fact that I would need to go to them with much, much more than I have at present if they were to consider it for publication. There is a market for this, and I would not have wasted my time If there was a chance no-one would publish it, so do not insult my intelligence by making out I have not done my research and decided publishers would go for it.


----------



## mammamaia (Jul 1, 2007)

is that 'one single publisher' a _paying_ one or a variety of vanity press?


----------



## subtlesoda (Jul 1, 2007)

Um... I'm very new here, to the extent of this being my second post, but it sort of worries me someone's already downing you on this. I mean, even if it doesn't work, at least you're trying to do something. Hey, you never know until you try, right? Anyway, welcome to the forums, even though I'm new. If you ever need any help, feel free to PM me!


----------



## Baron (Jul 2, 2007)

The truth is that it can be very difficult to get published in the mainstream, particularly if your writing is no good, but talent does break through.  The publishers will also pick up on a 'novelty' idea and this may well fall into that category.


----------



## Titan (Jul 2, 2007)

thank you so much for all your POSITIVE feedback, guys! Titan


----------



## Titan (Jul 2, 2007)

at work at the mo, will post proper reply 2morow! Titan


----------



## Titan (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks again. yes it can be very difficult to get things published, but like Baron said, this comes under the unusual catagory, and is generating a fair amount of interest.


----------



## mammamaia (Jul 9, 2007)

asking relevant questions is not 'downing' your idea... nor is it 'negative' to ask if you've considered the down side aspects of your idea... it's called being 'helpful' by pointing out pitfalls, so you won't fall in and break something... all who can't see this, better thicken your skins, because the writing business is not the comfy-cozy and safe lap of a loving mommy... 

from your reluctance to answer my question, i'll assume you haven't had any interest shown by a traditional [= paying] publisher... in which case, be sure you read all the fine print and are aware that you'll have to do all the promotion, marketing and distribution on your own... plus, will have to get people to buy way over-priced books that will most likely not be up to snuff quality-wise and will not be edited well, if at all, so will have goofs, typos, etc. throughout... 

fyi, this is still being caring and helpful, not 'downing' and 'negative'... 

love and hugs, maia


----------



## Titan (Aug 3, 2007)

Whilst i do appreciate the concern, although I am a first time writer, I have done my research. I'm not some little kid who needs to be mothered, thanks. I do know what I am getting into. The publisher is a genuine publisher. I diddnt come on here and ask to be told the downside to what I am doing, I came here to get help putting it together. So thanks for the advice, but no thanks. Titan


----------



## Titan (Aug 3, 2007)

Whilst i do appreciate the concern, although I am a first time writer, I have done my research. I'm not some little kid who needs to be mothered, thanks. I do know what I am getting into. The publisher is a genuine publisher. I diddnt come on here and ask to be told the downside to what I am doing, I came here to get help putting it together. So thanks for the advice, but no thanks. Titan


----------



## Jay Kay (Aug 3, 2007)

titan dude ... most of us posting on these forums are trying to glean some knowledge/ideas/help from our fellow strugglers ... we all know that cancer is ugly ... cancer is a cancer on the world ... and the chances are that most of us will have to deal with it in one form or another during our lifetime ... but if you're gonna spam us please do it in a more subtle way and at least check your spelling and grammar for chissakes! if we were gonna help write a fantasy novel for cancer sufferers i think we'd rather do it for the wider world 
of sufferers and not just for one dude named titan ... my personal opinion and does not attempt to reflect the opinion of anyone else ... peace dude ...


----------



## Titan (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, jay kay, but where did you get the impression I was trying to get it written for me? I guess it must have been from the site? I have always intended the main audience for the book to be cancer sufferers, perhaps the nhs could gleam a few quid off the budget and spread a few copies about their wards? And as for spelling on this site, does it really matter that much? This isnt spam, I am attempting to gain interest from people more experienced than I. Hang on, I seem to be defending myself alot on this site, why? All I am doing is trying to get some help with my writing project and I have had little help and a lot of negatives. Thanks alot.


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor (Aug 7, 2007)

dang you and the title of your thread.  I have that stupid beatles song in my head now, lol.


----------



## Titan (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, I now have a little pro help, and a few illustartors on board, but i still nedd help with ideas and suggestions!


----------

